# Walter the senior



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's one of Walter warming his bones......


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a sweet face he has. I am sorry to hear about the mass. I know he will be loved for the time he has and hopefully that is a long time.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He's estimated to be around 13 or 14...so we knew going into it that we would have him for a short period of time. But you never know! He's really perked up a lot - it's great to know his last days will be comfy and with people who love him. Poor old guy was going to be PTS at a shelter because of his age and physical condition. But really - he's remarkably resilient! I think people can learn a lot from dogs. My vet said something really interesting to me - "age in and of itself is not a disease" - isn't that great!? I thought it put a lot into perspective when you think about all the senior dogs out there who are assumed to be "unadoptable".


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Lisa, Walter's story is why my husband and I have decided to only adopt seniors from now on. Just my opinion, but the people who pass them over are missing out on something special.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Lisa, Walter is one lucky boy to be with you. For the time he has left here, he will more than likely get more real love than he has his whole life. Resilience is amazing.
I have to say the second photo is so sweet yet kind of funny. He is looking at that tennis ball as if to say, okay move. LOL!!
Sweet photos Lisa, and so glad he is with you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful, Lisa. Thank you for giving him a place to call home and providing him with gentle strokes and touch. Can you imagine living the end of your life and not being touched by someone who cares about you...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lisa.... Thanks for caring for this boy ..... They need to feel special as well..... we have one coming today that is Hwp and health wise is in real bad shape, but we wanted to show him the best before hes gone...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is one neat looking dog- and one of the few mixes I have seen that genuinely looks part sighthound. If he is, it could explain why he is not affectionate


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so happy he has you to spend his days in a loving home. I hope he stays well enough to enjoy his happy new home to beat the odds & enjoy life for a long time.


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens....(((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))) to you and Walter too. He is such a sweet boy.


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

He is gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing. 
He looks so at home in the second picture. I like the first one the best. you can see his handsome face...


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh what a sweet soul he is. I just love the white faces as they just make my heart melt. I am so glad that he is with you Lisa to live out his days in such love and comfort.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa,

I always love seeing pics of your gang, and I Walter is no exception, what a great ol' guy he is!

Will you be at the transport next weekend?  I'd love to meet him and I think I'm coming up, so....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, Walter is very sweet. I hope he makes a great recovery and enjoys his home.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Lisa, Walter's story is why my husband and I have decided to only adopt seniors from now on. Just my opinion, but the people who pass them over are missing out on something special.


You are SO right!!! We are pulling a senior from Miami...I cannot even tell you how horrid he looks. They thought he was a lab. Someone has neglected him for years and it is heartwrenching. No one was able to help him and he would have died in that horrible shelter. I'll post him at some point so I can share his story with you all. 

When you realize how easy seniors are - they really require so very little in terms of effort from us - all they want is company, comfort and a warm place to lay their heads. They give back SO MUCH more than they take. When I think of the world without Ruthie in it...I get all choked up. She has changed our lives in so many ways I could never put into words. I will always have seniors!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you need any help with the Miami boy? So sad


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Do you need any help with the Miami boy? So sad


Oh you are a LOVE for asking!!! We actually are having another GR rescuer pull him - it's the miami-dade shelter and apparently it's horrid and difficult to pull from. Once she pulls him for us we have a person meeting her in Ft Lauderdale to bring him to ALabama. Once we get him medically treated (lord only knows what that will entail!) we have a foster in AL who takes seniors for us. Then we'll find him a permanent home once he's ready. It just so happened that we knew someone who was heading there and could pick him up...how unbelieveable is that? Here's his picture...it's not good in terms of clarity. But you can get an idea of him...that face stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa,

You are a role model for all of us. I'm looking forward to meeting the old and young guys next week at the transport.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> Lisa,
> 
> You are a role model for all of us. I'm looking forward to meeting the old and young guys next week at the transport.


I agree Nancy, Lisa is unbelievable.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh bless  That poor thing. SO glad you guys are taking him. I was going to offer to take him, foster him, even keep him. I love oldies. Please keep us posted!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Oh you are a LOVE for asking!!! We actually are having another GR rescuer pull him - it's the miami-dade shelter and apparently it's horrid and difficult to pull from. Once she pulls him for us we have a person meeting her in Ft Lauderdale to bring him to ALabama. Once we get him medically treated (lord only knows what that will entail!) we have a foster in AL who takes seniors for us. Then we'll find him a permanent home once he's ready. It just so happened that we knew someone who was heading there and could pick him up...how unbelieveable is that? Here's his picture...it's not good in terms of clarity. But you can get an idea of him...that face stopped me in my tracks.


Better days for him ahead, that's a great thing you are doing. Poor boy, give him a hug from me.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

what a handsome boy.....god bless you for what you are doing for him Lisa......hes gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I always love seeing pics of your gang, and I Walter is no exception, what a great ol' guy he is!
> 
> Will you be at the transport next weekend? I'd love to meet him and I think I'm coming up, so....


Yes I am planning on going! They are addicting! If I do I will bring Walter - he LOVES the car and going for rides. I can't say he will "work the crowd" like her Maj...he is not the ham that she is, but he will enjoy it just the same!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Yes I am planning on going! They are addicting! If I do I will bring Walter - he LOVES the car and going for rides. I can't say he will "work the crowd" like her Maj...he is not the ham that she is, but he will enjoy it just the same!


You don't know how excited I am Lisa!! Nancy and I are going to take a drive together, the last time I was at one was with Raini; it's been too long!

I can't wait to meet WALTER!!!! (By the way, did I mention that I can't 'wait to meet Walter???!!! ) I have to bring my camera!


----------

